
Show HN: weekend project, Find Similar Restaurants with the Hunch API - handler
http://www.metarade.com/restaurantology/
======
alex_h
Some excellent recommendations, I love it.

One small bug, a confirmation window shows up to select a restaurant, even
when there is only 1 match to the text entered.

~~~
wushupork
really? mine was off. I entered in a very very authentic Thai restaurant in LA
which I love and expected to see some authentic Thai restaurant
recommendations in Chicago - not at all. #fail

------
ernestipark
Nice. Bug: when i have the dropdown for "what I'm homesick for" but hit
discover, the dropdown stays over the new overlay.

~~~
handler
thanks for pointing that out. will investigate and forward to jQuery UI.

------
dibsonthenerdy1
Very nice! I am not familiar with hunch's api. Could you share some internals
on how you leveraged that?

~~~
handler
hunch gives recommendations about pretty much everything, you can check out
their api here: <http://hunch.com/developers/v1/>

i am specifically using "get-similar-results" and "get-recommendations"
limited by the location you enter

------
will_lam
Awesome work. Did you show this to Yelp as well to get their API limit
increased?

~~~
handler
no, thats a good idea lemme look into it

------
rokhayakebe
If you could build this for movies (and it works) I would pay 5 usd/year for
it.

~~~
handler
noted, i'll wordmerge the word "movies" and see if i can come up with any cool
names for this ;?j

~~~
rokhayakebe
Be sure to notify me/us.

------
martinshen
I like it a lot. I had a similar idea to do this with Wine.

------
udfalkso
Nice.

------
thomasec
dig it

